# Oriskany dive July 25th



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

here s alittle video I shot at the Oriskany July 25th with Capt Mucci and the Y-Knot?


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

and here is one he shot of me...


http://youtu.be/_T7QigEZilc


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

oops try this one..This is what I shot...


http://youtu.be/K1-2tyoZOtE


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Cool video


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Sweet video. Those were some nice cobia swimming along there!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Killer dive for sure!


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

amazing


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

MillerTime said:


> Sweet video. Those were some nice cobia swimming along there!


Yes it was. Reason #1 why I always have my gun on me underwater. You never know what will come swimming by.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

How big were those Cobes ?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow thanks for posting


----------



## KillerD (Jul 13, 2008)

Man, I would love to get a spear in one of those Cobes! Awesome video, wouldnt mind getting to dive with the whale sharks either.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Awesome video Mark!:thumbsup:
Alyssa is going to love it.


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Awesome video! I would love to see that thing in person. thanks for sharing


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Telum Pisces said:


> Yes it was. Reason #1 why I always have my gun on me underwater. You never know what will come swimming by.


I couldn't even imagine shooting a cobia off of the back of a whale shark. That would be a story my grandchildren would tell about me.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

cool viedo!!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Great video(s). If you had the whale shark and ray on the same day, then fortune smiled upon you that day. If you had them on the same dive... you shoulda purchased a power ball ticket too. People (myself included) wait their entire lives for such a day. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## K-man (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow, that is incredible. One day I hope to be so lucky, and I hope I even remember to turn on the go-pro ...


----------

